# Japanese Fashion



## islandblossom (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know of a great Japanese fashion website? I've found a couple but none in particular that update frequently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My favorite Japanese attire shopping site right now is http://yestyle.com.

I'm in love with the knee high boots and socks style! It's soooo cute!


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone???


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 17, 2007)

i usually just go to ebay for cute japanese styled clothing
i found some good stuff on there, but stupid me i dont even have an ebay account lol!


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 18, 2007)

thx snowwhite! that's a great suggestion, i can't believe i didn't even think about that. 

if anyone else knows a great place where i can get japanese fashion "inspiration" from, that would be really helpful! 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got a few, some as recommendations from J-fashion boards and some I stumbled upon myself. 

http://www.lolita-kisama.com/home/
http://www.onatoko.com/
http://www.trendyoutfitter.com/index.html
http://www.babyssb.co.jp/ (You'll need to translate this page with a translator such as Babelfish, but they do ship to the US and I think Canada as well)
http://www.capsuletokyo.com/
http://www.closet-child.com/ (Another one you'll have to use an online translator for, and they do ship to US and Canada.) 
http://www.hellcatpunks.com/english/index.html
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/apparel/index.html 

Have fun shopping!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 18, 2007)

Fun!  I started doing that last year, how cool. Who knew?


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 18, 2007)

www.asiajam.com


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2007)

I do alot of eBay for Japanese stuff. Most of what I wear from Japan is edgy, rocker street style though, so I'm not sure if that's what you're going for.


----------



## Xuity (Oct 22, 2007)

Japanese fashion is just too rich and beautiful. I'm addicted to the Fruits magazine and also do the gothic lolita bible magazine.


----------



## bby112 (Oct 22, 2007)

I love the trendy japanese girls.  I always get magazines from Blenda, JJ and .etc.  They are all so tanned and cute!


----------



## Triskele (Oct 25, 2007)

It sort of depends on what you're going for. If you want to wear the type of clothing that trendy Tokyo girls actually wear, look for CanCam magazine - that's like the fashion bible for the early 20's to early 30's set (the OL set). That's where I get all of my personal style from!

Some other good, cute magazines:

AneCam - CanCam's older sister magazine!
Seventeen (Japan) - Like cancam, except for teenagers.
JJ - the alternate CanCam. To me, it's a little more conservative.

If you want something a little more edgy (but not too crazy), try:

Pinky (For the older gal set - think "gal lite")
Cawaii (for the gal set)
Popteen (Kogals and some ganguro fashion)
Egg/Ego (Serious ganguro stuff)
At least, these are the impressions I get from reading them! 

http://cutie.sushi-cat.net/index2.php?magazines - this site has a good listing of magazines. You can order them from here or at amazon!

If you want to actually shop, this is a good place! It's JJ's own webshop, with many different brands. If I were skinnier and shorter (and had more money) I'd shop there exclusively

EDIT: to navigate the webshop by article of clothing, use the center pulldown menu at the top. Here's a catagory breakdown from the top (with the name in japanese for those of you who have it supported in your browser)

アウタ = outerwear (second option)
トップス = tops (ninth option)
ワンピース = dresses (seventeenth option)
スカート = skirts (ninteenth option)
パンツ = pants (twenty-first option)
シュズ = shoes (twenty-third option)
アクセサリ = accessories (twenty-fifth option)
バッグ = bags (twenty-seventh option)
火物 = warm things like scarves (twenty-ninth option)

Everything else is just a sub-category. Just choose what you want from the menu and press the button at the far right. I don't -think- they ship overseas, but I've never really checked. I just see what I like and try to duplicate it with things found near me.

EDIT 2: Oh yeah, if you have a question, feel free to ask me about it ^_^


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 27, 2007)

There is an amazing Japanese Bookstore called Kinokuniya here that has GREAT Japanese fasion magazines. I love collecting them and checking them for inspiration but never thought to look online! thanks a bunch everyone~


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.ricoche.net/
Forum, and scans galore all about Japanese gal fashion.

http://www.style-arena.jp/index_e.htm
Japanese street style, updated weekly.

I'm not a big fan of Japanese fashion. Although I do admire some of those girl's bravery to try the most odd combinations.


----------



## Modil (Oct 27, 2007)

subscribes


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 8, 2007)

There's this Japanese bookstore in Hawaii that sells Japanese magazines and that's what I use to be inspired by their fashion.  I just bought one yesterday and the magazine is called Cawaii.  Great layouts with trendy clothes, makeup/hair tutorials and nails!  I can't ask for anything more!  Too bad I can't read Japanese!


----------



## Feytr (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.zipia.net is a Korean site, but they have photos of really cute outfits put together.  Minimum $500 for purchases, but it's a good site for inspiration.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 18, 2007)

I do know of a really cute japanese magazine (which has the most adorable styles..) 

http://joseishi.net/vivi

It's all in japanese, but if you click around you can see some pictures of the models/their spreads and previews of the magazines. And I know some commuities on livejournal post scans of it.

Here is an example of some of the clothes the models wear.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 19, 2007)

I love Japanese fashion. I still collect a lot of Fashion Magazines. I really miss living in Japan. 

My favorite Magazine:
http://www.scawa.cc/index.php


Girls, thanks for all the other links!!!!!


----------



## darling (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Feytr* 

 
_http://www.zipia.net is a Korean site, but they have photos of really cute outfits put together.  Minimum $500 for purchases, but it's a good site for inspiration._

 
I love Zipia haha. I actually try to do regular orders with them, it's so hard not to splurge there.. Shipping is buttrape though, once it was about $100 for the $500 order -_-


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

I looove Japanese fashion.  The one thing I really love is that you can always count on finding the cutest girliest clothes without trying to look to hard.


----------



## snugglebunny (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldenchild* 

 
_There's this Japanese bookstore in Hawaii that sells Japanese magazines and that's what I use to be inspired by their fashion.  I just bought one yesterday and the magazine is called Cawaii.  Great layouts with trendy clothes, makeup/hair tutorials and nails!  I can't ask for anything more!  Too bad I can't read Japanese!_

 
when I was on vacation, I remember going to a department/grocery japanese store while in Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii. 

It's at Ala Moana Mall, and the store is called Shirokiya, if I remembered correctly. Upstairs is the grocery (where they sell a severely-limited amount of japanese brand makeup) and downstairs is the department store where they sell keychain goodies, plushies, authentic pure silk kimonos (expensive), and they've got an area for magazines and books. I noticed that the Japanese magazines were sealed up so I couldn't open any up to steal a peek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They costed ALOT. One magazine was $20. I wanted one so badly but $20 is so much for one copy. I remember it was on a rack displayed apart from the novels/books.

hope that helps


----------



## magg0rz (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the post! I've been interested in Japanese fashion since high school when I was a huge manga reader.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 2, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## Ryoko (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Im Japanese, and Im glad that many ppl like Japanese fashion♪


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

AsiaJam.com - Asian Fashion, Japanese Street Wear & Accessories - Japan Kawaii, Korean Teens, Hong Kong ! I love this website.


----------

